# New Daemon Engines from Forge World!



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

after years of rumours FW are finally proving to us that there really are going to be Daemon Engines in the next in the, seemingly endless, series of Vraks books. the latest newsletter tells us that part 7 will contain new Daemon Engines for Khorne and Nurgle (like the Brass Scorpion which we've already seen) and new Daemon Princes and Heralds (which, again, we've already seen the Nurgle version of).

but the news letter also included a cryptic teaser picture: Link

all i can say is "...:shok:"

looks pretty awesome to me, but the mystery grows deeper when we consider the name of the pic. 'bshead' doesn't necessarily fit with any of the daemon engines that we already know about (other than Brass Scorpion and i don't think its an alternate version of that) but what it could be is a re-imagining of the old Blood Slaughterer, which was a fair bit smaller than a Dreadnought and carried an axe, whip and two Heavy Bolters. the pic in question looks like it could be significantly larger than its predecessor if that is true.

any other ideas or rumours about what is in the pipeline?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've already posted this up in the FW Open Day thread, but I think it's perhaps worth keeping this one open too to discuss this Daemon Engine. I'm certainly really interested as to what it could be, and as you said, it could well be a re-imagining of the Blood Slaughterer.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Whoa, that thing is seriously nasty looking. :shok:


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

It looks cute, I hope its a fluffy bunny daemon...


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Reminds me a bit of Angron.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

im with fluff'ead on this one i think its angron myself. which would be awesome.:victory:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh god now i've got another idea for another army, all khorne bezerkers this time!


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Ooooo I saw that thing the other day. Without going into to too much detail, the whole model is awesome.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> Ooooo I saw that thing the other day. Without going into to too much detail, the whole model is awesome.


Go into too much detail dammit :biggrin:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I wish I could but they won't let me :nono:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Who won't let you? and why can't you get away with doing it anyway?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> I wish I could but they won't let me :nono:


this i find a little bit difficult to believe.

what possible harm could it do for you to tell us what the miniature is of? the models already made, cast and ready to go on sale. no one else is going to 'steal' the idea and produce an equivellant model before FW have released thiers, because no one ever does. and even if some one were likely to, it would have little to no impact on GWs profit margins (we are a very specific target market, and we don't like buying non-GW models for use in GW games).

if you have really seen the model then the only reason you would have for not simply telling us (assuming that the FW team don't know your username on this forum) is because you want to hear us beg for it. well, as i said before, i find it hard to believe that you really have seen the model, so you're not going to get the response you want.

if you've seen it you're going to have to spill your guts if you want us to believe you.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Guys there is little point trying to coax GW employees in to telling you things they aren't allowed to, if they do they lose their job, so what is in it for them?

The model looks pretty cool, will be interesting to see what it is when it finally gets released.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Whatever it turns out to be, which I hope is some Daemon-Engine, lets hope its playable. To me it looks quite like a Walker which wouldn't be too bad, it would really be fun to have usefull Dreads in a CSM army:threaten:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

It screams 'Angron' to me...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> I wish I could but they won't let me :nono:


Then you're just being a tease.... Cheers for that. I'm pretty sure it couldn't be traced back to you though, its not like Klaxon's are going to start sounding if you post it up

EDIT: I agree with Vaz, I reckon it could be a Chaos Reaver. Looks to mechanical to be Angron


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Well the teaser pic is something definitely Khornate, but I can't put my finger on what exactly it could be... Different Obliterator models?


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

What ever it is looks wicked, nean and nasty. I just hope you don't have to buy a $70-100 book to get the rules.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

wow that amazing!! cant wait 

especially if they bring out herald models! :good: and a Daemon Prince of Tzeentch would also be awesome!!



admiraldick said:


> this i find a little bit difficult to believe.
> 
> what possible harm could it do for you to tell us what the miniature is of? the models already made, cast and ready to go on sale. no one else is going to 'steal' the idea and produce an equivellant model before FW have released thiers, because no one ever does. and even if some one were likely to, it would have little to no impact on GWs profit margins (we are a very specific target market, and we don't like buying non-GW models for use in GW games).
> 
> ...


Bit Harsh, not need to have a go at him! :drinks:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

admiraldick said:


> if you've seen it you're going to have to spill your guts if you want us to believe you.


oh well in that case it's a.......... no, wait, ahhhh I nearly fell into your cunningly devised reverse psychology trap there.

I work for GW. We have VERY strict rules over posting definitive information about models/rules etc that have not been generally released.

I can't tell you what it is. 
I can tell you that it's truly awesome and that little teaser pic doesn't do it justice. 
I can even tell you that it's bigger than an obliterator but smaller than a land raider.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> oh well in that case it's a.......... no, wait, ahhhh I nearly fell into your cunningly devised reverse psychology trap there.


sorry if i came across as a bit harsh. it wasn't intentional.

there are so many rumour threads, on so many forums, that have so many posts on them that effectively say 'i know something you don't know, but as i can't make any practical use of this knowledge i effectively only know as much as you, worse still i can't demonsterably show that i know anything so all i'm doing is opening myself to accusations of being a liar and not actually helping the community'.



Whizzwang said:


> I work for GW. We have VERY strict rules over posting definitive information about models/rules etc that have not been generally released.


firstly, i don't believe you work for games workshop, you're going to have to proove to me that you do. :grin:

secondly, where in GW do you work? a store? the design studio? do you actually work for FW?

and third, there are definative things that you could say that are unlikely to get you in trouble. what's it armed with? presumably they are generic examples of already existant 40k weapons? what method of locomotion does it use? i can't imagine that GW have a problem with you saying its tracked or wheeled or legged, because we already know for a fact that all the tanks in the next IA book will be tracked. its not going to be a surprise.



Whizzwang said:


> I can't tell you what it is.
> I can tell you that it's truly awesome and that little teaser pic doesn't do it justice.
> I can even tell you that it's bigger than an obliterator but smaller than a land raider.


there you go, you've already managed to furnish us with some details. not so hard after all.

so its standard vehicle sized, meaning its sadly/thankfully not a Chaos Reaver Titan, and with the coded name of 'BS' i'm even more inclined to think that its a re-working of the Blood Slaughterer which is very cool indeed.

thank you for the additional information, it is truely appreciated.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Does look cooll whatever it will be! a new oblit model would be good current ones are shite tbh.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

admiraldick said:


> after years of rumours FW are finally proving to us that there really are going to be Daemon Engines in the next in the, seemingly endless, series of Vraks books. the latest newsletter tells us that part 7 will contain new Daemon Engines for Khorne and Nurgle (like the Brass Scorpion which we've already seen) and new Daemon Princes and Heralds (which, again, we've already seen the Nurgle version of).
> 
> but the news letter also included a cryptic teaser picture: Link
> 
> ...


i thought the pic was of a chaos reaver titan as it would make sense to make it look very evil
either that or a resized pic of angron 
my 2 cents


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> oh well in that case it's a.......... no, wait, ahhhh I nearly fell into your cunningly devised reverse psychology trap there.
> 
> I work for GW. We have VERY strict rules over posting definitive information about models/rules etc that have not been generally released.
> 
> ...


Aye... as a former employee, I KNOW how cranky they can get about leaked material, especially models and codex info...

But a VERY vague question... Will ALL Chaos players be happy with the model, or just those following a specific deity?


----------



## harrytheschmuck (Nov 4, 2008)

We have our own FW Open Day thread complete with Daemon Engine pics... Syph


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

see, told you they were awesome. LOOK AT ALL THE STICKY POINTY DEATH!


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks very much Syph, that has given us a lot more to be discussing!

well where to start... they're all so exciting.

i guess with the mysterious BS engine. sadly, the photo's haven't captured the tag for the new Khornate walker, but as the Nurgle engine is completely new, it looks like it might also be completely new, rather than a rework of an older concept (like the Hyriodule was). its got an awful lot of stabby weapons hasn't it? the model itself is very nice indeed, but it doesn't look like its going to have all that much going for it (a walker with close combat attack, sounds like a dreadnought to me). lets hope that its got some special rules that don't relate to the shape and equipment of the machine.

the Khorne Daemon Prince is an interesting chappy. like the Nurgle one, they've gone for a lesser version of a Greater Daemon, personally i think it works better for Nurgle than for Khorne, but i certainly wouldn't object to being given one :grin:.

we can't see the Herald all that clearly, but i'm not very taken by him. he looks fairly indifferent to a normal Bloodletter (though possibly a fair bit bigger), whereas the Nurgle one has the awesome Mean Machine/Hellboy meaty arm and fist.

and finally the cool new Nurgle flyer. have to say i wouldn't have expected futuristic helicopter blades (hot air balloons/swim bladders and fly wings would have been the first things to mind), but i like it. its an interesting alternative, and something radically different to show up the diversity of the forces of Chaos. will be interesting to see what the multi-barrelled gun can do.

either way, it looks like we have some really nice FW kits that are going to be of an affordable price, on their way. i wonder if those are the only daemon engines, or whether well be seeing any more?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Now they've been out in the real world I can confirm that the little Khorne walkers are Blood Slaughterers


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah they are, I must have missed a photo where I captured the tag. I have to say, I really like them all - and I especially like the 'pooing' Nurgle Engine. :laugh: I was incredibly tempted to pick them all up actually, as I'm a big fan of the Blood Slaughterers. £39-ish isn't too bad I suppose either.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice Photos Syph - Shame its only Nurlge and Khorne though


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i concur but still those daemon princes are looking pretty, well pretty lol.


----------



## deadpool2345 (Apr 6, 2009)

o love the blood slaughterer.

and i suppose ill have to gets me that daemon prince.....:sigh:

my poor wallet......
DP


----------

